
New book about Hustling - jtevelow
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/35844-hustle?locale=en
======
jtevelow
I'm launching a new book about hustling. It's about what the word "hustle"
really means--and why it's important. Thought the HN community might
appreciate it.

